# subwoofer in glove box location?



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

1) remove the glove box. easy 

2) then - MDF work?

3) screw mdf to ?something? and cover with fiberglass?

anyone done it? i think it would give better subwoofer performence. + no rattling glove box with useless junk in it and no rattling trunk from subwoofer.

on the other hand, the whole dash would come apart in some time


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I dunno what size glovebox you have but wouldnt think you could fit more then an 8'. Probably have to be fiberglass rather then MDF to get the custom shape you would need.

Sounds like too much work for no gain.


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

i bet any car could have 12 sub mounted where glove box is....the box is actually quite big when its removed - a lot of space reveals.

i dont believe fiberglass could hold 15+ kg... maybe if its 5cm thick, don't know.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

huuplah said:


> i bet any car could have 12 sub mounted where glove box is....the box is actually quite big when its removed - a lot of space reveals.
> 
> i dont believe fiberglass could hold 15+ kg... maybe if its 5cm thick, don't know.



A 12" sub in a glove-box?

I've heard of being overambitious before.. but this is asking a lot...


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess they have different glove boxes over there. There is barely enough room in my f150 for the book they give u. With all the ac vents and electrical behind it, there isnt much room.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

huuplah said:


> i bet any car could have 12 sub mounted where glove box is....the box is actually quite big when its removed - a lot of space reveals.
> 
> i dont believe fiberglass could hold 15+ kg... maybe if its 5cm thick, don't know.


the fiberglass leaf spring on my corvette was only 3cm thick in the middle and tapered to 13mm thick on the ends....well done fiberglass is very strong.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

Most subs need 1^ft to 2+^ft of air space. I dony believe any car has even a one cubic foot glovebox!

Robert


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Scanspeaks 23W fits really well in there... but ofcos u cant use passive radiator wit it..


----------



## Nick337 (Nov 19, 2009)

please do show pictures when this is done I think I and everyone else posting in this thread would want to see


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Nick337 said:


> please do show pictures when this is done I think I and everyone else posting in this thread would want to see


I got the sub....figure it out to install it on the glove box...measured and it fit in there...but then abandon the project...cos there seems to be lots of works to do....it is easier to just build the box than mounting it on the glove box....but yes...I figure it out that it will work there...


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

who wants to put subwoofer in a glove box? 

im suggesting taking the box out and build a subwoofer enclosure.

like in one of these pictures.
SIA "DIAL AUDIO" / Ôîòîãàëåðåÿ / Audi 100 AvantAlpine F1 Status , VRX6.420.2 Direct , VRX1.500 , VRx VCRDK , ML 280S , ML 500R , ML 1600 , HX 300D , BRAX Multicontroller , Alpine TME-M780.


and, yes, its 12"


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

In my mid size car, there would be ~.5 cu ft available if I took the glove box out. If the steering column wasn't in the way on the drivers' side, there's almost a cubic foot up under the dash.

Both would take an insane amount of work to stuff a 12" into. If the perseverance, skillz, and patience are there...go for it


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

with all the wires.. and layers of sheet metal, and heat shielding, and other such components up there that you would have to work around, tie, deaden, and fiberglass over.....I don't see what the benefit would be. You're taking a subwoofer, putting it in a non ideal location, in a non ideal box, and doing a tremendous amount of work to do so.

.. and in the end, you end up with a useless glovebox (I dono about you guys, but I have a fair amount of stuff in there) and an enclosure that cant begin to be called stealth.

IMHO, spend the time making a nice looking, and IDEAL, box for your trunk and be done with it!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

An ambitious and creative idea, but I have to agree that it probably wouldn't yield any kind of advantage sonically. Of course, there have been countless custom dash installs with integrated subwoofers which perform quite well for show cars, but if you are talking about a daily driver, I just don't think it would be worth it.

If you're looking for something challenging and creative to try in your install, why not build custom kick panels instead?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Scroll trough this thread: forum.zelfbouwaudio.nl • Toon onderwerp - W8-740P anders-dan-ander.......
It's in Dutch, but I think the pictures say enough. This is done with a TangBand W8-740


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ah hlot of people in Europe rock that setup. Check out Æóðíàë ÀâòîÇâóê – îáçîð àâòîàêóñòèêè, àâòîìîáèëüíîé àóäèî- è âèäåîòåõíèêè - avtozvuk.com, car brand galleries will be on the left.


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

i bet its damn good for SQ. 
no T/A needed, no extra sound damping...thumps 2x harder.



> forum.zelfbouwaudio.nl • Toon onderwerp - W8-740P anders-dan-ander.......


is that 12"

that is some tedious work..but somehow i feel its a bit unnecessary.
why make 20 identical peaces?
subw needs 6 MDF walls in total.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

I used to read Lowrider magazine as a kid and this was a common occurrence back in the mid 90s, I remember 1 guy had this old school cutlass with 2 12s in the dash and you could not tell they were there. But like stated above it was probably a total show car.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I did an IDQ-10 in the glovebox in my old Accord back in 2003-4. There was barely enough airspace to do a 10 much less a 12.


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

> I did an IDQ-10 in the glovebox in my old Accord back in 2003-4. There was barely enough airspace to do a 10 much less a 12.


nice. and how hard was it?

and yes, not every car can afford a 12" below dash. audi avant could have 15" there, because its dash is very high up. btw. the car costs around 1400$ and the system is around 13'000 $


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

So who's gonna be the first person to use the BM mkIII in a glove box?  

Kelvin


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

huuplah said:


> i bet its damn good for SQ.
> no T/A needed, no extra sound damping...thumps 2x harder.
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's an 8", but with 12mm of x-max. More than enough air movement for normal listening volumes and if you want a high output install, you can always do it this way:
- a pair of 8" subwoofers in the doors for sub + midbass
- an 8" subwoofer in the glovebox for additional sub.

Even if you have a large glovebox, you won't have enough airspace to let a 12" subwoofer play flat to 20Hz or below, so you'll be better off with a high-excursion 8" (TangBand W8-740, CSS Trio8...) or a 10" that doesn't require a large box to become a .7-.75 Qtc.


A basic enclosure is indeed only 6 sheets of MDF, but if you want to build an enclosure with an odd-shape (that might be necessary to fit the glovebox location) and you don't want to work with glass-fiber (because it requires a lot of work to finish it and you need a lot of layers to build a box that is "dead" all the way down to 20Hz), making a box out of a lot of layers of MDF can be a solution, especially if you have a milling machine.

greetings,
Isabelle


----------



## mikey060 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am currently installing a 12" DC audio Level 3 in my glove box of my 1991 Toyota pickup. i will post a install log here if anyone is interested...
i start glassing the box tomorrow so i should be done in a weeks time at the latest. I can get at least .75 - 1 cf out of my glove box location. It will be going in a sealed box if it is under 1 cf however if i can get close to 1.5cf i will consider ported.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If I lived in The Netherlands or Belgium , I'd put an 8 inch in my glovebox [ JL Audio 8W7 Subwoofers - Car Audio Subwoofers ].

No Time Alignment , *Twice as in YOUR FACE !!!*

Mless5
DIYMA Loyalist

Join Date: Aug 2006
Location: MA
Posts: 3,481
iTrader: (25)

Default Re: subwoofer in glove box location? http://www.avtozvuk.com/
Ah hlot of people in Europe rock that setup. Check out Æóðíàë ÀâòîÇâóê – îáçîð àâòîàêóñòèêè, àâòîìîáèëüíîé àóäèî- è âèäåîòåõíèêè - avtozvuk.com, car brand galleries will be on the left.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> If I lived in The Netherlands or Belgium , I'd put an 8 inch in my glovebox


I live in Belgium and I would never do a glovebox-subwoofer. In my current car, the glovebox is too small and even if the glovebox is big enough, you always have to be able to show a bunch of papers (papers of the car, insurance, technical control papers...) at the police. 
I don't want these papers in the doors (rain, heavy winds... I'll even delete the door-cardholders when I modify my doors for 8" midbasswoofers) and the pockets on the back of the front seats aren't always easily accessible when there's a lot of stuff on the back seat...
Some cars have a glovebox ànd a second compartment for papers, but then I would put a CD-changer in the glovebox or isolate it and put some small bottles of cold drinks in there... (truckstops/gas stations are expensive over here!)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

huuplah said:


> audi avant could have 15" there, because its dash is very high up. btw. the car costs around 1400$ and the system is around 13'000 $


I have an Audi Avant, and there is absolutely no way I could fit a 15" sub in the dash anywhere, even with the glovebox removed there is simply not that much space behind it. Now if I removed a bunch of stuff along with the glovebox I might fit one, but kind of ruins the daily driver aspect of my car. 

I think I will stick with using the trunk cubby.


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

^the same avant as in the pic?  and yes, a lot of stuff has to be removed and/or rewired.

Getting the Bass Up-Front - Competition Corner - Car Audio and Electronics - second half is about approving sub in front.

oh, another way to do it - SIA "DIAL AUDIO" / / Mercedes SLK 230 KompressorMorel Dotech Ovation 6 - Audison VRx 6.420 - Pioneer 88


----------



## nearwater (Sep 21, 2009)

I drove a Hummer H2 before, and could've swore I felt a sub hitting from somewhere behind the center console.

Dan


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

huuplah said:


> ^the same avant as in the pic?  and yes, a lot of stuff has to be removed and/or rewired.


Pics did not work when I looked at this in the office, but again, for me at least, removing/rewiring a lot of stuff is just more effort than I am prepared to go with.


----------



## Sodakrep (Apr 13, 2010)

I had the same idea and followed through with it. The only difference is that I used (3) 5" Focal subs. You would be surprised how much bass you get from them. It sounded really good and didn't take up much room. That was in a 1992 Prelude.


----------



## huuplah (Jan 25, 2010)

i just thought - subwoofers need airtight box. for me it means any shape.

so basically, the easiest way would be to make the box out of fiberglass.
tape folium or whatever over all wires and as far to every corner as your sub needs. fiberglass in MANY layers and done.

no?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

huuplah said:


> who wants to put subwoofer in a glove box?
> 
> im suggesting taking the box out and build a subwoofer enclosure.
> 
> ...


thats god awfuly ugly


i've seen an 8" put into a center console, looked really nice. and sounds like a cool idea for fuller sound, idk how it worked out but it looked cool :surprised:


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Glove Box subs sound great!! Just hard to get enough air space..

This was my 2009 STI.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

been thinking about moving my sub to the glove box too! its just an 8" and it would be easy to have a custom enclosure made for it.

my car (fiesta hatch) also has a drawer like supposed shoe compartment under the passenger seat so that could hold whats in my glove box now.

problem is... how to you make the dash hold the weight of the enclosure and sub without pulling out everything in the dash? guess its a ton of work.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

antikryst said:


> problem is... how to you make the dash hold the weight of the enclosure and sub without pulling out everything in the dash? guess its a ton of work.


you have to find the main dash support and use that as your anchor, don't use the plastic, it won't work well or will vibrate really bad. in the STI I was lucky and the main support was just above the glove box, so 2 5" bolts held it in tight!


----------

